#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  Has the culture of producing natural veggies gone?

## Moana

Hi Guys!

Back then ages ago farmers produced vegetables that were pesticides free, however in the present almost 99.9% of vegetables are fully chemicalised .

Has the culture of producing natural veggies gone? Share us what you guys think over this controversial topic!

----------


## Dhiya

From my thought, There is no more natural vegetables and seeds. Can you notify any vegetable producing places without using chemicals?
If it is not used any chemicals but where is those seeds come for that vegetables.
Absolutely, from the old chemical used one.
So, There is no more natural vegetables here.

----------

